# stihl ms660/066 crankcase problems



## amaikayu (Jun 7, 2008)

hi, can anybody here tell me why is STIHL MS660 always suffer
frm the crankcase failure.My friend use it for 3 months then need to buy new.
Some other guys use them for years but no problem.
Those workshop people said it is because of quality problem.(stihl people should pay attn to this problem).

Is it because of overheating?

stihl 070
056 mag
ms660
ms380
husky 136


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 7, 2008)

Try the chainsaw forum.


----------

